# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Wie kan me raad geven???

## sanneken

Ik ben in juni dit jaar geopereerd aan baarmoederhalskanker.Na de operatie nam ik de minipil cerazette om mijn bloedingen onder controle te houden.Sinds 5 september ben ik gestopt met die pil omdat ik heel veel bijwerkingen had (geen libido,menstruatiepijnen,opgeblazen gevoel,pijnlijke borsten,....)op aanraden van mijn huisarts.Hormonen terug op peil laten komen zei hij.We zijn nu 26 november en ik heb nog geen spatje bloed verloren maar wel elke dag menstruatiepijnen.Ik heb ook enorm veel vaginaal slijmverlies en ik maak me nu zorgen.Zin in sex is er helemaal niet meer door die zeurende buikpijn elke dag.Is dit allemaal normaal?
In januari moet ik terug op controle voor baarmoederhalskanker maar zou ik nog zolang wachten om op controle te gaan?Ik maak me echt veel zorgen.
Heeft er nog iemand zo'n ervaring gehad?Zoja zou je die dan willen delen met mij of mij op mijn gemak stellen?
Alvast bedankt.
Groetjes S

----------


## dotito

Hallo Sanneken,

Eerlijk gezegd ervaring heb ik niet met zulke dingen daar kan ik je helaas niet mee helpen.Ik vind persoonlijk wel dat je met zo veel buikpijn naar Dr.moet.
Al is het maar om je gerust te stellen.Kopzorgen/Stress op zich kunnen ook heel veel teweeg brengen.Zoals o.a.buikpijn/hoofdpijn enz....

Wens je alvast heel veel sterkte toe!!

Groetjes Do

----------

